# Reel worthless obbc report



## Capt. Alex Pinney (Jan 23, 2008)

We fished the orange beach billfish classic this weekend. Left Thursday and made our way west. Fished green canyon territory. Friday we hooked our first marlin around 9, around 250 plbs ,caught him trolling a lure . Not long after that we hook another and takes a bunch of line and pull him off. Later that afternoon we had a fish come up on the teaser and we hooked him on the pitch bait , after short work we caught him , around the same 225-250. Friday night we traveled back towards the house and ended up around innovator . Caught a blue there first thing that morning on live bait, around 225 as well. We also caught a handful of tunas trolling , biggest being 127. Water was blue everywhere we fished but not a ton of bait. Ended up 3/4 on blues and got lucky and got 1st place catch and release and second place tuna. Got some pretty good video , hope to have time to make it next couple days.


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Yall did well. Good job guys, glad to see you on the board.


----------



## wide spread (May 22, 2011)

Congratulations good trip.


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

You guys are off to a hot start! Thanks for being so candid with the data! Hard to think of Innovator as being on the way home! I am glad I do not have to pay your fuel bill, but I imagine the $67k y'all won helped! 

Robert


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Great job Alex and crew


----------



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

Congrats! Green Canyon!! How far of a run is that for y'all?


----------



## BajaBob (Feb 4, 2010)

*Dream Trip*

Wow; I just dream of a trip like that!! Incredible range. I would kill for a ride on your bridge!! Do you carry a carded IGFA observer?

Bob


----------



## Hunts375 (Oct 23, 2007)

Here's the video from the tournament!
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SOXWuODjGPI


----------



## Xiphius (Oct 10, 2007)

Great video you guys are on fire! Nice work on the wire Alex.


----------



## how2fish (Jan 21, 2008)

Wow ! Nice video and congrats!


----------



## PELAGIC PIRATE (Oct 10, 2007)

You guy's are unreal :thumbsup:


----------



## samoajoe (Dec 28, 2010)

Straight skillz right there!


----------



## macala (Oct 4, 2007)

PELAGIC PIRATE said:


> You guy's are unreal :thumbsup:


Ditto.


----------



## Capt. Alex Pinney (Jan 23, 2008)

Green canyon was about a 200 mile run . Only have fuel to fish over there one day and have to travel at night back towards the house . Thanks for all the nice replies. Hope our luck continues for next couple of weeks.


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

sweet job Reel Worthless congrats on a great couple days . Nice job on the wire Alex.


----------



## reel sorry (Aug 7, 2011)

Did you guys fish the same area during the OBBC the week before too? Y'all are dialed in!:notworthy:


----------



## pilotkal (May 31, 2012)

great video thanks for sharing it


----------

